# My new RS 6......



## Klown (Dec 13, 2000)

I took a few pics after I picked it up yesterday, thought you guys might enjoy. Expect a vid coming your way soon....
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289514951 http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4289515159


----------



## JakeN20 (May 6, 2002)

*Re: My new RS 6...... (Klown)*

not a bad garage


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: My new RS 6...... (JakeN20)*

Damn modded S4, new RS6, and a new VW Tourag!!!
talk about cash in cars...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: My new RS 6...... (Klown)*

That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## vwrallygti84 (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: My new RS 6...... ([email protected])*

sweet, cant wait to see the video. Congrats, you have my dream car.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wgreen (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: My new RS 6...... (MK2driveR)*

That's actually a Cayenne


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: My new RS 6...... (wgreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgreen* »_That's actually a Cayenne

Either way....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

